# Smoking the eggs



## handymanherb (Jan 6, 2011)

I buy wright's smoked bacon from Sam's, I been making a one pan breakfast, cook the bacon and potatoes then add cheese and eggs at the end.

I tried something new with it, I cut the bacon into small pieces placed on the bottom of the pan, then diced the potatoes on top and cook them real slow, the smoke from the bacon infuses into the potatoes, then the eggs and cheese.

Taste like it was cooked over a wood fire and so good


----------



## papagreer (Jan 6, 2011)

I wanna see some pics of that! That sounds awesome.


----------

